# Lucy my 12 week old Pitbull/Boxer



## lyonssv (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! Wanted to share a couple of pictures of Lucy! Shes great! She has fit in with our family perfectly. She loves people and she's gotten particularly attached To me. I'm a little surprised at how small she is. She weighs about 8 or 9 pounds right now. Is that normal?















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes a cutie and looks to be at a healthy weight.. there is no set size or weight with these breeds.. they vary so much its impossible to set it


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Really cute!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, welcome


----------



## MJB13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice puppy


----------



## Karmagirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Awe cute!!! She looks like my pit/rott








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

